# Jura France



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

I am headed to the Jura region in France in August and would love to have any insight some of you might have on the fantastic riding I have heard is in your region. Thanks Mark


----------



## Nelh (Jun 20, 2007)

*Metabief*

Metabief is the spot in Jura :

http://www.tourisme-metabief.com/pages.php?idMenu=29&idSsMenu=0&idPage=52

Sorry, it seems to be in french only.

Mail them : [email protected] they should be able to answer in english.
Brgds


----------



## fullsuspfuture (May 20, 2004)

What part of the Jura? There is nice riding along the Doubs river from Les Brenets to Biafond on the Swiss side, (hiking trail after the dam on the river) after that you can climb up the French side, on 'official' french mtn bike route and do a loop on the French side, first climbing up, then descending back to the river and follow the trail along the river.


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

*Doucier*



fullsuspfuture said:


> What part of the Jura? There is nice riding along the Doubs river from Les Brenets to Biafond on the Swiss side, (hiking trail after the dam on the river) after that you can climb up the French side, on 'official' french mtn bike route and do a loop on the French side, first climbing up, then descending back to the river and follow the trail along the river.


This is the campsite that we are going to. I will look to see if the routes you suggested are near by 
Domaine de Chalain

F-39130 DOUCIER


----------

